# Is there such a thing as a Firewire Mouse??



## b_man (Apr 6, 2008)

Call me silly, but my lappy has a firewire port for which i have no use, and 3 USB ports for which i have so much use that i got a 7-port hub connected to one, a 4-port hub connected to another.

Well, it sounds logical that i not waste a USB port on a mouse, and find some way to use the Firewire port at the same time.

So, is there such a thing as a Firewire Mouse?


----------



## thetillian (Apr 25, 2008)

I think no i know Infrared, Wibree, Bluetooth, why dont you go and ask in shop try it?


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 25, 2008)

I never heard about firewire mouse but if you want to save usb port & your laptop has serial port, go for serial port based mouse which is easily available.


----------

